
Debian 9 Stretch released - AndyKelley
https://www.debian.org/News/2017/20170617.en.html
======
AndyKelley
oh, looks like I missed the news yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14578807](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14578807)

